# Transitioning from troll to participant in WA



## Butter Britches (Jan 4, 2016)

Hola- from the great wet north although, tonight I have snow. I am a hobbyist located in rural western WA. I have been haphazardly managing a few hives for many years and a serious hobbyist for the last couple years. 

Today, I built my first hive cedar hive bodies. Thank you for providing a place to exchange the knowledge of many.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome,how about those Hawks today?


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Welcome & go Seahawks


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Dude. Wilson is so mobile.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the seahawk forum.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome! But you can't have been a "troll" if this your first post. Lurker, yes, but not a troll.

Enj.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome. I am local to you so reach out if you need some soggy sometimes salty advice.

GO Hawks.


----------



## waspslayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Keepin' bees in the soggy, sometimes dry PNW. Already looking forward to a great 2016. Missing messing with my bees. Putting woodenware together in prep for mo' bees. Welcome and the HAWKS RULE.:banana:


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck in 2016!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome B2!


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome!


----------

